# Liu Wen - Victoria's Secret Fashion Show 2010 - (x21)



## Kurupt (2 Apr. 2011)

​


----------



## couriousu (2 Apr. 2011)

dieses 'Spinnennetz' ... ja ... Mode muß nicht alltagstauglich sein ... finde ich aber trés chic


----------



## Rolli (2 Apr. 2011)

:thx: dir für die Pics der süssen Liu


----------

